# bfcprt.dll .dll file missing



## darkknight99 (Jun 27, 2004)

hi guys,
i downloaded this game battle field 1918 but the problem is when i click on the icon to play its says bfcprt.dll file missing.......anyone know how to counter this problem ....thx for ue help......


----------



## exavior_8 (Jun 27, 2004)

try reinstalling it and if that doesnt work try finding the file on the internet and downloading it then problem fixed


----------

